

Is Greed Good? by John Stossel [6 part YouTube video] - sri

Part 1: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5RPJkYU2Js" rel="nofollow">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5RPJkYU2Js</a><p><p>Part 2: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FMD76SGLOg" rel="nofollow">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FMD76SGLOg</a><p><p>Part 3: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QNo_OyF3Uc" rel="nofollow">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QNo_OyF3Uc</a><p><p>Part 4: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01XeCoTWKtg" rel="nofollow">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01XeCoTWKtg</a><p><p>
Part 5:  <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srodAPzdQdk" rel="nofollow">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srodAPzdQdk</a><p><p>Part 6: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXQgl0eUzF4" rel="nofollow">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXQgl0eUzF4</a><p>

======
cellis
Greed, for lack of a better word, is good. Greed is right. Greed works. Greed
clarifies, cuts through, and captures the essence of the evolutionary spirit.

~~~
BitGeek
I know oliver stone was being ironic when he wrote that, but he was spot on
accurate.

A great movie...

------
kirse
I think if you're blessed enough to be entrusted with great wealth, you should
pass it on to others so they too can enjoy the benefit.

If I ever had money I'd want to give it away in unique ways that specifically
help people - whether it's education, healthcare facilities, churches, etc...
Seems like it'd be more fun than just buying $1 billion in Ramen and shipping
it somewhere.

~~~
BitGeek
The best way to help people is not to give them money, but to use that money
to build businesses, either by investing in them directly, or via public
markets, etc.

You just give it away and it becomes a curse... for instance, a lot of the
poverty in africa is due to aid killing local businesses-- there are no
tailors anymore because the western world ships them shirts en masse, and so
they just sell those...

Frankly, I'm of the opinion that the number one cause of poverty, world wide,
are misdirected and ignorant attempts to "help people".

Certainly, social security, for instance, is the number one cause of poverty
among the elderly in the US.

------
Dauntless
What's with the political threads? This and Ron Paul... what happen today? I
wish I could downvote these threads....

~~~
cellis
Actually, if you watch the clips, its more about economics than politics,
although one could make the stretch to politics / morals.

~~~
far33d
Everything stossel does is political.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Really? I haven't kept up with the guy. Does he make endorsements of various
parties and candidates? Is he a prominent member of some political party or a
spokesman for one?

~~~
BitGeek
No, he doesn't. He generally reports on things in a pretty factual way... the
only politics is in his choice of topics to cover. He's a libertarian.

------
joeguilmette
haha i think i watched this in my highschool econ class.

